# Chesapeake All-Breed FT -- Los Banos, CA



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

FYI, running order:

http://www.petstarr.net/allbreed/


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Melanie...if it wasn't for Jerry telling me about this field trial I would have never known it existed. Looking forward to seeing the results of the Derby, and callbacks.

Cheers,
Loren


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

From what I understand, they were running the 3rd & 4th series of the Derby as back to back water doubles. I was also told they were quitting early because the sun was in the dogs' eyes, but I bet they just wanted to get an early start at Wool Growers for dinner. ;-):razz:

Sorry I don't have callbacks to the 3rd/4th.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

My mouth waters for Wool Growers Lamb chops


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Many, many moons ago I used to duck hunt in the valley. I only remember the Los Banos Wildlife Refuge. Did they rename it the "Henry Miller" or is this a different one?


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin: The Los Banos Wildlife Area is on Henry Miller Rd. That's probably where you hunted. There's also the San Luis Natl. Wildlife Refuge nearby--this is where the Tule Elk live. 
Suzanne B


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open - Scratches 39 &55

Call backs to 2nd
1,2,3,6,7,8,10,12,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,26,27,29,33,35,37,38,41,42,44,47,48,50,54,59 & 62

Amateur - Scratches 5,14,23,28, & 61

Call backs to 2nd
1,2,3,8,10,12,13,15,17,18,21,22,27,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,41,43,44,45,48,50,51,53,56,57 & 63

Derby- Scratches (didn't hear of any) Updated (Scratches 11,14, & 25)

Call backs to combo 3rd & 4th

2,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23, & 24

Tammy


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Russ said:


> My mouth waters for Wool Growers Lamb chops


Don Graves ate at the Wool Growers last night with other judges and Chessie folk. It was excellent as always and the food just kept coming. He had the New York steak. Someone ordered the lamb chops. They arrived first. He was drooling over the lamb chops until his steak arrived. (If I had been there, I would have ordered the lamb chops.) 

The Wool Growers is a MUST if you are ever in the vicinity of Los Banos. I think we first went there about 35 years ago when Don belonged to a duck club not far away from there and we were running GSP's in pointer trials. The ambiance is still the same. About the only change is... Don noticed some of the walls seem newly painted and there are some "new to him" pictures on the walls. 

He talked to the waitress for their table. She probably served us 35 years ago as she said she has worked there 35 years.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur - 24 called back to water blind

1,2,8,10,12,13,17,18,22,27,31,33,34,35,36,38,43,44,45,48,53,56,57 & 63

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Derby Results -

1st #24 NIGHTWINDS SHARP SHOOTER (h) Bill Totten
2nd #2 BEELINE'S WILD ACE (h) Richard Cordell
3rd #6 NIGHTWINGS MARSH LEADER (h) Steve Cote
4th #23 General Kingyon Callie (h) Ron Clarke or LuAnn Pleasant
RJ #19 Jazztimes Bluegoose's Scatch (h) Larry Calvert

Jams, #11, #14, #25 (That was the phone report I just received. I was told earlier that 25 was a scratch) Need more information on dog #25. Anyone??? 

OK - Here's the latest report JAMS should be 5,9,17, & 21.!! Sorry for the confusion. 

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL.


----------



## To Train (May 15, 2005)

Tammy,

No. 25 is Mo's Red Desert Dawn and yes she was a scratch.

I'm really confused because you list 11 and 14 as JAM's but they were not in your callback list. Also we were told last night that No. 16 was called back but was not also on your list. Have they changed the number lineup?

Gregg


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Gregg,

I'm confused as well. I was told 11, 14 & 25 were scratches from my source this morning. Then when I got another phone call, I was told 11, 14 & 25 jammed. Looks like confusion somewhere along the line. I will try and get it figured out and let you know.

When I first posted the call back to the 3/4 combo, I made an error when I originally posted it then I edited it to correct the numbers. 

There's goes my phone. I'll let you know.

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Gregg,

I edited the Derby placement post. It should have been JAM's for #5 (WAY TO GO RAINEY ), 9, 17 & 21.

It's a lot different being at home trying to get information!!!!!

Sorry for the confusion and hopefully it's all correct now!!!

Tammy


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Tammy Z said:


> Gregg,
> 
> I edited the Derby placement post. It should have been JAM's for #5 (WAY TO GO RAINEY ), 9, 17 & 21.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tammy!!!


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

EE list the entries for this trial but not the running order, is there a link somewhere for the running order?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

See Melanie's post above (#1) for the Chessie website.

Florence


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Duh. that'll teach me not to skip pages!!

Thanks


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Steve and Laurna Cote on getting 2nd in the Derby with Nightwing's Marsh Leader ("Guide"). 

Guide now has 30 Derby pts.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Steve and Laurna Cote on getting 3rd in the Derby with Nightwing's Marsh Leader ("Guide"). 

Guide now has 30 Derby pts.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

A little bit of info....

Qualifying 12 dogs back to combo 3rd/4th series. Sorry I don't have the #'s.

Open has 9 dogs back for the 4th series and is running it this morning. I don't know which dogs for sure. 

Amateur has 8 dogs back to the 4th - Here's the numbers!! 
8(Palazollo/Raven),10(Cole/Primer),13(Palazollo/Pride),17(Ahlgren/Poncho),22(Zellner/Dakota),27(Harger/Yakity),31(Zellner/Kelly),53(Ahlgren/Julia) OOOp's should be 38(Ahlgren/Telli)

Good Luck to all!!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

helencalif said:


> Congratulations to Steve and Laurna Cote on getting 2nd in the Derby with Nightwing's Marsh Leader ("Guide").
> 
> Guide now has 30 Derby pts.


Did Laurna Handle Guide to his 2nd place? If so its super she's getting back into running dogs! What a super amateur team!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I was wrong on my first post. Guide got 3RD PLACE (not second) in the Derby. Steve handled Guide. Laurna was home with old Huey (13 going on 14) and their other dogs.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS to Gary Ahlgren on two placements in the Amateur this weekend at the trial in Los Banos, CA: 

1st place - Telli 

4th place - Poncho


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

New Field Champion: Shreck! Congrats to Gary Bechtel and Billy! 
Lynn


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open results - I don't have all the numbers so here's what I know:

1st "Shrek" (h) Bill Sargenti (FC title I think)
2nd "Lily" (h) Bill Sargenti
3rd "Reagan" (h) Michael Moore
4th "Abbea" (h) Jerry Patopea
RJ "Merlyn" (h) Jerry Patopea
JAMS "Take 'Em" (h) Bill Sargenti, "Kimber" (h) Jerry Patopea

AMATEUR - correction - Error with the final series call backs. Telli was called back to the 4th series instead of Julia. 

Amateur results

1st "Telli" (h) Gary Ahlgren
2nd "Yakity" (h) Linda Harger
3rd "Primer" (h) Julie Cole
4th "Poncho" (h) Gary Ahlgren
RJ "Kelly" (h) Zellner

Qualifying results

1st Jazztime Montana Cowboy (h) Larry Calvert
2nd Absaroka Peace Pipe (h) Joe Skaggs
3rd Levi's Little Angel (h) Bill Totten
4th Splash of Carbon (h) Vern Cooney
RJ My Shotgun Shelley (h) Debbie Fulgoni
Jams CH Mateo's Azekial Sago No Fear (h) Ray Gonzales
Gold N Guns Rough N Ready Rebel (h) Jerry Patopea
Poconip's Sparks with Steel (h) Dave Rowan
Fireweed's Major League Player (h) Linda Harger

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!! 

Tammy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks to Tammy for posting . As usual you've done a great job of keeping us up with progress of the trial. J.

Congrats to all placements


----------



## Matelite (Oct 9, 2007)

Tammy, Do you have Gary Algreens' phone #? Cider had 7 pups by Ranger. Thanks Gale


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Gale pm sent.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Gale,

PM sent.

Tammy


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats to all!

Especially to Debbie and Shelley on thier RJ! Debbie and Shelley are new to the FT's. Glad you are aboard. I think we have another one hooked!! Shelley is a very nice dog and Debbie is a super person. I got to meet Debbie and Shelley when she bred to Levi. Watch out for those youngsters coming up!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are the official results from the American Chesapeake Club which I have copied to post with their permission:

Results of the 2009 American Chesapeake Club All-Breed Field Trial

*Special All Age* March 20-22, 2009
Judges Mary Williams Ahlgren and Don Graves

1st Place #7 HARDSCRABBLES ONE OF A KIND (Labrador)
Owned by Gary Bechtel
Handled by Bill Sargenti

2nd Place #1 FC ADAMS ACRES WATER LILLY (Labrador)
Owned by Marion Stroud-Swingle
Handled by Bill Sargenti

3rd Place #18 CITORI’S VISTA 40TH PRES (Labrador)
Owned and handled by Michael Moore
(note: amateur handler)

4th Place #3 STRINGS DEAR ABBEA (Labrador)
Owned by Larry M. & Cheryl J. Smith
Handled by Jerry Patopea

Reserve Jam #6 FC MERLYN IV (Labrador)
Owned by Jane & Jerry Patopea
Handled by Jerry Patopea

JAM #38 FC TAKE ‘EM (Labrador)
Owned by Judy Pond
Handled by Bill Sargenti

JAM #50 KIMBER VIII (Labrador)
Owned by Gary Zellner
Handled by Jerry Patopea

*Amateur All Age* March 20-22, 2009
Judges Chris Hatch and Joyce Shaw

1st Place #38 FC AFC WORLD FAMOUS TELLIPATH (Labrador)
Owned by Gary and Mary Ahlgren and Ryan Gelardi
Handled by Gary Ahlgren

2nd Place #27 DC AFC GENNY’S YAKITY YAK DON’T TALK BAC (Chesapeake Bay Retriever_)_
Owned by Tom Ivey and Linda Harger
Handled by Linda Harger
_(Winner of the Dr. C.A. Baer Memorial Trophy – highest placing Chesapeake Bay Retriever in the Amateur)_

3rd Place #10 CRACKSHOT BLAZING PRIMETIME (Chesapeake Bay Retriever)
Owned and handled by Julie Cole

4th Place #17 BUCK N PONCHO (Labrador)
Owned by Gary and Mary Williams Ahlgren
Handled by Gary Ahlgren

Reserve JAM #31 AFC CATERPILLAR KELLY (Labrador)
Owned and Handled by Gary Zellner


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Results continued.....

Results of the 2009 American Chesapeake Club All-Breed Field Trial

Qualifying March 21-22, 2009
Judges Charlene Koeth and Maggie Langhorne

1st Place # 1 JAZZTIME MONTANA COWBOY (Labrador)
 Owned by Larry and Anna Calvert
 Handled by Larry Calvert

2nd Place #5 ABSAROKA PEACE PIPE (Labrador)
 Owned by Chris Brandl and Joe Skaggs
 Handled by Joe Skaggs

3rd Place #23 LEVI’S LITTLE ANGEL (Labrador)
 Owned by Kerri Payne, John Payne and Barbara Young
 Handled by Bill Totten

4th Place #4 SPLASH OF CARBON (Labrador)
 Owned and Handled by Vern Cooney

Reserve JAM #11 MY SHOTGUN SHELLEY (Labrador
 Owned by Brett Fulgoni
 Handled by Debbie Fulgoni

JAM #2 CH MATEO’S AZEKIAL SAGO NO FEAR SH
 (Chesapeake Bay Retriever)
 Owned and handled by Ray Gonzales

JAM #14 GOLD N GUNS ROUGH N READY REBEL (Golden)
 Owned by Gregg B. and Arlene S. Meyer Hornby
 Handled by Jerry Patopea

JAM #17 POCONIP’S SPARKS WITH STEEL (Labrador)
 Owned and handled by Dave Rowan

JAM #22 FIREWEED’S MAJOR LEAGUE PLAYER (Chesapeake Bay Retriever)
 Owned by Linda Harger and Tom Ivey
 Handled by Linda Harger

_Note: The Charles P. Sambrailo Memorial Trophy awarded to the highest placing Chesapeake Bay Retriever will be shared by Ch. Mateo’s Azekial Sago No Fear, SH, owned by Ray Gonzales and Fireweed’s Major League Player, owned by Linda Harger and Tom Ivey._

Derby March 20 – 21, 2009
Judges Charlene Koeth and Maggie Langhorne

1st Place #24 NIGHTWINDS SHARP SHOOTER (Labrador)
 Owned by Steve Bechtel, jr.
 Handled by Bill Totten

2nd Place #2 BEELINE’S WILD ACE (Labrador)
 Owned and handled by Richard Cordell

3rd Place #6 NIGHTWINGS MARSH LEADER (Labrador)
 Owned by Steve and Laurna Cote
 Handled by Laurna Cote

4th Place #23 GENERAL KINGYON CALLIE (Labrador)
 Owned by Shawn Clarke
 Handled by Luann Pleasant

Derby results, continued


Reserve JAM #19 JAZZTIME BLUEGOOSE’S SKATCH (Labrador)
 Owned by Larry and Anna Calvert
 Handled by Larry Calvert

JAM #5 WASATCH’S RED DESERT RAINY (Golden)
 Owned by Gale Mettenbrink
 Handled by Jerry Patopea

JAM #9 CARBON’S PLAY GIRL (Labrador)
 Owned by Gary Bechtel
 Handled by Luann Pleasant

JAM #17 SANPITCH RIVER MIGHTY MINNOW (Labrador)
 Owned by William E. Totten and James R. Petersen
 Handled by Bill Totten

JAM #21 FIREWEED’S MAJOR LEAGUE PLAYER (Chesapeake Bay Retriever)
 Owned by Linda Harger and Tom Ivey
 Handled by Linda Harger
_(Winner of the Berteleda Trophy, awarded to the highest placing Chesapeake Bay Retriever in the __Derby__.)_


----------

